# Furcata Rainbows



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Here is an article from one of the rainbow guru's http://rainbowfish.angfaqld.org.au/Furcatus.htm

I have not had the chance yet to have these guys, although they are on my list for the 40b when I get around to setting it up. I have heard that the lifespan on these little guys is only a couple of years, so you would almost certainly want to keep them spawning. The egg production drops off as they age. They also spawn like other rainbows.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

hydrosparky said:


> Hi! Anyone keep these? Anyone breed these? Any info would be great!


You can also check out http://www.rainbowfish.info/forum/ and http://rainbow-fish.org/ for more info. These two forums have some of the foremost experts in Rainbowfish as members. the posts can come slowly, but they will get you the info you need.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

hydrosparky said:


> Hi! Anyone keep these? Anyone breed these? Any info would be great!


I keep them, not much luck with breeding though. Perhaps the fry is getting eaten right away. I accidentally sent one via priority mail to the other side of the country, presumably as an egg.

Anyway, I love them. Have them in hard water, they like all sorts of food, are peaceful. Not as flashy as P. gertrudaes. Perfect fish for planted tanks. Keep a group of them for best results.


----------



## pandamonium (May 14, 2012)

I just got some yesterday and they are beautiful! Always chasing each other around. If they breed it will be great but if not they are a good fish to have. Very active.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

pandamonium said:


> I just got some yesterday and they are beautiful! Always chasing each other around. If they breed it will be great but if not they are a good fish to have. Very active.


Put a male and several females in a bare bottom tank with a spawning mop. for the first 15 min. or so of lights on, most rainbowfish get "active" Check back an hour or so and see if there are eggs in the mop. From what I have read, Furcata rainbows have pretty large eggs. as for hatching lol I am not sure, I have had my herberts spawn, but I never did try to hatch the eggs.


----------



## Kudaria (Jan 7, 2013)

Are these schooling fishes? If so how many should be bought for them to school together? 

To those that have them how are they as a community fish and how do you think they would do with zebra danios?


----------



## mo2vation (Dec 24, 2012)

I have them. I keep them. I LOVE THEM!

They are so goofy and funny. They live in the top half of your aquarium... I bought them because I have a 15G Column in one room, and the Corys are on the bottom, the Tetras in the center, and I wanted something on top.... so I got these.

I love them so much I bought more, and moved them to the main tank.

Their color in the stores is NOTHING like what it will be when you get them home. Black tank back, black substrate and they get vibrant - with their yellow ridiculous pectoral head-fins waving around and their 'forked' tail wagging... they're a blur of commotion - always moving, always tight, always beautiful.

I had all males until yesterday. There was this one fish in with my GloLight Danios... but it wasn't one of them... it kinda sat by its self all the time. I was in my LFS yesterday, and he just got in males and female Furcattas.... the mystery fish is a female!!

So I put her in with 11 males... OMG... insanity. I went back to my LFS and got a couple more females. The boys are all super active... more than their general hyper self. 

I'm not looking to breed fish - No interest at all. But the behavior change was palpable when the ladies were added to the gang of boys.

I love these fish.

-Ken


----------

